# New 2009 Outback Models?



## ts_hunter

I noticed on the Keystone-Outback.com website that the specs are listed for these but not the floor plans. Are these new models for '09?


----------



## skippershe

I bet the factory rally attendees know exactly what they are


----------



## ts_hunter

Here's my guess: Slightly smaller tanks on these, plus the larger tire size = An 'off road' version of the outback, similar to Jayco's Baja campers. The larger tires get them up in the air more, and the smaller tanks allow more room for suspension and to get that under belly up more.


----------



## H2oSprayer

ts_hunter said:


> Here's my guess: Slightly smaller tanks on these, plus the larger tire size = An 'off road' version of the outback


Strike one!! Try again!! (I may start to give hint's after a few guesses)


----------



## azparrothd

ts_hunter said:


> I noticed on the Keystone-Outback.com website that the specs are listed for these but not the floor plans. Are these new models for '09?


Hi there-

We're currently looking at the 23KRS and this is what one of the Dealerships (in CO) told us about the new 230Rs that just came out for 2009.

"outback is revising their inventory and the 230rs is the new style 23krs. It has the axles flipped so it sits higher(better clearance), king bed slide out( no crawling over each other), cherry wood look with buttercream cabinets, and much more."

I'm trying to track down the floor plan and pics. We'll keep you posted.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Grunt0311

azparrothd said:


> I noticed on the Keystone-Outback.com website that the specs are listed for these but not the floor plans. Are these new models for '09?


Hi there-

We're currently looking at the 23KRS and this is what one of the Dealerships (in CO) told us about the new 230Rs that just came out for 2009.

"outback is revising their inventory and the 230rs is the new style 23krs. It has the axles flipped so it sits higher(better clearance), king bed slide out( no crawling over each other), cherry wood look with buttercream cabinets, and much more."

I'm trying to track down the floor plan and pics. We'll keep you posted.
Hope this helps!
[/quote]

Getting pretty warm. Chris, how long are we sworn to secrecy for?


----------



## azparrothd

Grunt0311 said:


> I noticed on the Keystone-Outback.com website that the specs are listed for these but not the floor plans. Are these new models for '09?


Hi there-

We're currently looking at the 23KRS and this is what one of the Dealerships (in CO) told us about the new 230Rs that just came out for 2009.

"outback is revising their inventory and the 230rs is the new style 23krs. It has the axles flipped so it sits higher(better clearance), king bed slide out( no crawling over each other), cherry wood look with buttercream cabinets, and much more."

I'm trying to track down the floor plan and pics. We'll keep you posted.
Hope this helps!
[/quote]

Getting pretty warm. Chris, how long are we sworn to secrecy for?








[/quote]

Come on...give us a little hint!!! ha ha! Sounds really nice, should we hold out for the unveiling??? wink, wink


----------



## openoadrver

H2oSprayer said:


> Here's my guess: Slightly smaller tanks on these, plus the larger tire size = An 'off road' version of the outback


Strike one!! Try again!! (I may start to give hint's after a few guesses)
[/quote]

We just got in the new 230 at the rv dealership where we work. It's the Kargoroo with a bit of a different look. Yes, it sits higher- would be harder for us to get the motorcycle and my scooter in. The king bed is really nice- no crawling over the outside person to get out of bed. The floor plan is the same, except the color of the cupboards is unique- darker wood on the bottom cupboards and pantry and the characteristic white on the top cupboards in the kitchen. The dark wood is also in the bathroom except for around the vanity mirror, which is white. The garage is dark because of the dark wood. It's a nice rig, but I wouldn't trade in my 2008 Kargaroo for it.


----------



## kyoutback

Dick&Kathy said:


> Here's my guess: Slightly smaller tanks on these, plus the larger tire size = An 'off road' version of the outback


Strike one!! Try again!! (I may start to give hint's after a few guesses)
[/quote]

We just got in the new 230 at the rv dealership where we work. It's the Kargoroo with a bit of a different look. Yes, it sits higher- would be harder for us to get the motorcycle and my scooter in. The king bed is really nice- no crawling over the outside person to get out of bed. The floor plan is the same, except the color of the cupboards is unique- darker wood on the bottom cupboards and pantry and the characteristic white on the top cupboards in the kitchen. The dark wood is also in the bathroom except for around the vanity mirror, which is white. The garage is dark because of the dark wood. It's a nice rig, but I wouldn't trade in my 2008 Kargaroo for it.
[/quote]

Got any pics? Floorplan?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

ts_hunter said:


> I noticed on the Keystone-Outback.com website that the specs are listed for these but not the floor plans. Are these new models for '09?


I thought this was already figured out!


----------



## 'Ohana

I found these pic's of the 2009 300BH and 268RL

clicky > http://www.coltonrv.com/Hidden/ColtonRVSea...28/Default.aspx

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

outbacknjack said:


> I found these pic's of the 2009 300BH and 268RL
> 
> clicky > http://www.coltonrv.com/Hidden/ColtonRVSea...28/Default.aspx
> 
> Ed


Nice find Ed!!

I haven't seen a new outside cookstove in a while, but this one (from the link above) caught my eye. We use a long, rectangular skillet on our cookstove and with this model having the burners at an angle would make it impossible to cook on a rectangular skillet.

Thoughts?


----------



## kyoutback

Soooo, still no pics or floorplan for the 230rs or 250rs?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

The 300BH looks pretty darn great to me! It appears as if the rear bunkhouse has one of the new couches that folds out into a Queen sized air bed in addition to the bunk above. I have to wonder if the couch in the super slide does the same thing. Could this be our next Outback??? Gonna have to show Momma this one.









-CC


----------



## Partsman Ed

Like the "spinning" TV!! Wish we had that in our 08 30BHDS......


----------



## PDX_Doug

Here's a floorplan for the 230RS...










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## garyb1st

The extra length of the king bed unit and the other model with the queen bed turned 90º adds 14 inches of overhang to the rear slide. I wonder if Keystone has done anything to strengthen the rear brackets which hold the supports?


----------



## wolfwood

Nope. This design would never work for us. How could the dogs sleep at the foot of the bed and not fall off? What were they thinking???


----------



## anne72

I like this new floor plan, so much room to spread out! With three kids this bunkroom layout is great, this will be on our list when we upgrade ours, of course by then I'm sure I'll see something new...

Clicky here


----------



## GarethsDad

kyoutback said:


> Soooo, still no pics or floorplan for the 230rs or 250rs?


250rs floorplan http://www.midstaterv.com/index.php/rvs/pr...ack-250rss.html . James


----------



## kyoutback

And now pictures of the 250RS
250RS

I was really excited when I heard about the 2 new models 230RS and 250RS. Now I'm not so excited anymore. I don't need a toy hauler (230RS) and only 1 large bed in the 250RS. Guess I'll be keeping my 5 year old 23RS a little longer.


----------



## PDX_Doug

That new 310BHS is one nice trailer. Wow!
I'm still not convinced on the change of cabinet colors, but I love the bunk room!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 'Ohana

PDX_Doug said:


> That new 310BHS is one nice trailer. Wow!
> I'm still not convinced on the change of cabinet colors, but I love the bunk room!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug










The first sign of things yet to come
















Ed


----------



## jetjane

I agree with Doug. I like that new bunkroom on the 310 but I am not sold on the cabinets. Maybe they look better in person. Those glass inserts are kinda hideous though.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

310BHS? I thought it was 300BH or am I "missing something"














And here we were all impressed with 300BH. Has anyone else seen the decor options in the 300BH? One is particularly hideous with green squares and...ugh. Go with either the "all cherry wood" or "all butter cream" but don't mix them. Neither my wife nor I like the mixing of the two.

Does anyone know what size that sofa/air mattress is in the bunkhouse in the 300bh? Twin? Queen?

Thanks!

-CC

Edit....310BHS....got it! The Sydney!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Does anyone know if the sofa in the superslide is one of those air-mattress sofa's?

Edit - talking to Marci at Lakeshore RV now - she said that the sofa is an air mattress sleeper. She said it is about a full-size (one size smaller than Queen?) sleeper sofa with an air mattress.

-CC


----------



## jetjane

collinsfam_tx said:


> Does anyone know if the sofa in the superslide is one of those air-mattress sofa's?
> 
> -CC


If you are talking about the 310bh then yes, it lists it as one in the description. If you are talking about the 300bh..then I would answer yes again because it looks to be the same one as in my 31fqbhs which is an air mattress type one.


----------



## PDX_Doug

outbacknjack said:


> That new 310BHS is one nice trailer. Wow!
> I'm still not convinced on the change of cabinet colors, but I love the bunk room!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug










The first sign of things yet to come
















Ed
[/quote]
Nope, sorry.

Now if Keystone were to come out with, say, a 28RSDS-Loft or 31RQS-Loft... Then my DW might want to start worrying.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## anne72

collinsfam_tx said:


> 310BHS? I thought it was 300BH or am I "missing something"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here we were all impressed with 300BH. Has anyone else seen the decor options in the 300BH? One is particularly hideous with green squares and...ugh. Go with either the "all cherry wood" or "all butter cream" but don't mix them. Neither my wife nor I like the mixing of the two.
> 
> Does anyone know what size that sofa/air mattress is in the bunkhouse in the 300bh? Twin? Queen?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -CC
> 
> Edit....310BHS....got it! The Sydney!


I'm not sure why they decided to mix them?? I'm not liking it either, who knows maybe it looks better in person?! I wonder who came up with that idea and what was the reasoning? Perhaps this will be a one year thing...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> That new 310BHS is one nice trailer. Wow!
> I'm still not convinced on the change of cabinet colors, but I love the bunk room!










The first sign of things yet to come
















[/quote]
Nope, sorry.

Now if Keystone were to come out with, say, a 28RSDS-Loft or 31RQS-Loft... Then my DW might want to start worrying.









[/quote]

Check out 5er's Doug. It is very addicting. Won't need a loft...just step up to your bedroom in a 5er.


----------



## clarkely

My DW hated the two tone colors....but after seeing it in person....it has grown on her...it better.

We ordered a 310BHS


----------



## Insomniak

I haven't been around here much lately, but I just decided to take a look at Keystone's website and saw the new models. I'm glad we got our 28RSDS when we did!

The larger tires/rims and axle flip is nice, as is the increased use of superslides and larger dinettes. But the lack of a quad bunkhouse except in an 8,000 pound, 35 foot Sydney edition is lame. Smaller tanks doesn't help much if you do a lot of dry camping either. Mixing different cabinet colors is....well....heinous to be quite frank. We've always been drawn to the "light, bright, open" look of the Outback, and now it kinda looks like all the other dark cabinet SOB's out there.

"C'mon Skipper, let me design the 2009 trailers.....pleeeeeze?"


----------



## Scoutr2

outbacknjack said:


> I found these pic's of the 2009 300BH and 268RL
> 
> clicky > http://www.coltonrv.com/Hidden/ColtonRVSea...28/Default.aspx
> 
> Ed


WOW! Those are some pretty hefty prices, if that's what they're selling them for!

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood

Hello All!

We just purchased the 250RS at the Hershey, PA show this past weeked. Since '91, we have been in a coleman pop-up and are really excited about the change to the outback. After spending 2 days at the show, the Outback 250 RS was the only trailer that met our needs. The trailer is spacious and has a king bed pullout and nice wrap around dinette.

Rick and Donna
2009 Outback 250RS


----------



## daves700

rdvholtwood said:


> Hello All!
> 
> We just purchased the 250RS at the Hershey, PA show this past weeked. Since '91, we have been in a coleman pop-up and are really excited about the change to the outback. After spending 2 days at the show, the Outback 250 RS was the only trailer that met our needs. The trailer is spacious and has a king bed pullout and nice wrap around dinette.
> 
> Rick and Donna
> 2009 Outback 250RS


Welcome ...... Glad you found us !!!


----------



## gomsters

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> I noticed on the Keystone-Outback.com website that the specs are listed for these but not the floor plans. Are these new models for '09?


I thought this was already figured out! 








[/quote]

We are looking at the 21rs TT but have never seen this model...is this a prototype???


----------



## z-family




----------

